# 101 Burger Builders



## Filus59602 (Nov 2, 2002)

101 Burger Builders

1. Pepperoni Pizza Burger: grilled burger covered with pepperoni, Mozzarella
cheese and pizza sauce.

2. Verde Burger: grilled ground beef mixed with seasoned garlic, topped with
piquant Italian Verde sauce made with parsley, onions and capers.

3. Classic Burger: hamburger with ketchup, mustard and pickles.

4. Greek Burger: topped with herbed Feta cheese, black olives and onions.

5. Hickory Burger: beef patty covered with cheddar cheese, bacon and hickory
barbecue sauce.

6. Meat-o-Rama Pizza Burger: ground beef patty stuffed with Mozzarella
cheese, diced tomatoes and pizza sauce, and topped with pepperoni and bacon.

7. Caesar Burger: ground beef seasoned with garlic and black pepper, on a
crusty roll, accented with Caesar dressing, romaine lettuce and avocado
slices.

8. Brocco Burger: ground beef patty dressed with a blend of melted Cheddar
cheese and cooked broccoli.

9. Gyro Burger: hamburger topped with white onions, tomatoes and yogurt
cucumber dressing.

10. Barbecue Burger: ground beef grilled with a tangy barbecue sauce and hot
peppers.

11. Onion Burger: grilled ground beef seasoned with dried onion soup mix,
and blanketed with grilled and raw onions.

12. Bistro Burger: ground beef covered with caramelized onions, Brie cheese
and crisp bacon, served on a walnut bun.

13. Blue Moon Burger: grilled burger topped with Bleu cheese, sauteed
mushrooms, lettuce and tomato served on an onion bun.

14. Bao-Wow Burger: chili seasoned ground beef served on a Chinese Bao bun
with soy-ginger mayonnaise and Asian slaw on the side.

15. Cowboy Burger: grilled mushrooms, grilled onion, bacon and Monterey Jack
cheese on a flavorful beef patty.

16. Chicago Burger: grilled beef burger with sweet relish, chopped onion,
ketchup, mustard and hot peppers.

17. French Bistro Burger: hamburger adorned with walnuts, Gruyere cheese and
garlic mustard mayonnaise, on a French roll.

18. Sticky Burger: grilled burger spread with peanut butter, bacon and Jack
cheese.

19. Five-Spice Burger: ground beef seasoned with Chinese five-spice,
grilled, and served with a soy-ginger sauce.

20. Olive Festival Pizza Burger: beef burger stuffed with mozzarella cheese
and pizza sauce covered with sliced black and green olives.

21. Shrimpy Burgers: mini grilled burgers decorated with cream cheese,
cocktail sauce and chopped shrimp.

22. Rowdy Reuben Burger: grilled beef patty smothered with melted Swiss
cheese, thousand island dressing and zesty coleslaw, served on marble rye.

23. Earth & Turf Burger: grilled ground beef, beneath a golden porcini
mushroom sauce with grilled zucchini squash and sweet red bell peppers.

24. Egg Burger: a lean ground beef patty paired with a fried or scrambled
egg.

25. Thai-Cobb Burger: grilled ground beef served with avocado, tomatoes and
bean sprouts, accented with a light peanut dressing.

26. Horseradish-Garlic Burger: topped with onions, garlic and horseradish.

27. Stroganoff Burger: ground beef patty dressed with sour cream, grilled
onions, Swiss cheese, lettuce and tomato, served on a fresh wheat bun.

28. Trattoria Burger: grilled beef burger layered with roasted red bell
peppers, pesto mayonnaise, and Mozzarella cheese, served on focaccia bread.

29. Peking Burger: mix ground beef with a dash of Peking marinade, and
grill. Serve topped with julienned mixed greens and an Asian flavored plum
vinaigrette. (Marinade: hoisin sauce, minced garlic, grated ginger, Chinese
five-spice, salt and black pepper.)

30. Spicy Burger: jack cheese melted on a lean ground beef burger with
jalapeno peppers and onions.

31. Cordon Bleu Burger: ground beef patty beneath a layer of sliced ham,
Swiss cheese and Dijon mustard.

32. Burger Al Forno: ground beef seasoned with robust Italian seasonings,
fresh garlic, and rosemary, served with a golden Parmesan crust.

33. Garlic Burger: garlic powder mixed into ground beef, grilled, topped
with garlic cheese and a dollop of garlic mayonnaise.

34. Corny Burger: tangy corn relish atop a beef patty. (Red pepper, corn,
white vinegar, ground red pepper, salt and green onions.)

35. The Beefster: grilled hamburger patty topped with roast beef,
horseradish and Muenster cheese, served on an onion roll.

36. Milanese Burger: ground beef patty lightly coated with bread crumbs,
Parmesan cheese and oregano, pan fried till done. Accented with watercress
sprigs and vinaigrette.

37. Simple Cheeseburger: ground round burger layered with your choice of
Wisconsin cheese.

38 Big Island Burger: hamburger stuffed with Mozzarella cheese, covered with
Canadian bacon and pineapple.

39. Taco Burger: topped with shredded lettuce, tomato, sour cream, and black
olives.

40. Breakfast Omelette Burger: grilled ground beef patty piled high with
diced ham, Cheddar cheese, mushrooms and green peppers, served on a toasted
English muffin.

41. Walla Walla Burger: hamburger pan fried in sweet & sour chutney made
with sauteed white onions, raisins, mustard seed and Marsala wine. Served on
thick sliced Texas toast.

42. German Classic: grilled burger with aged Cheddar cheese and Dusseldorf
mustard.

43. Blue Bayou Burger: topped with crumbled Bleu cheese, lettuce, tomato,
hot pepper mayonnaise, served on a sesame seed bun.

44. Chili Burger: Hearty beef burger hidden beneath your favorite homemade
chili and shredded cheese.

45. Kalamata Burger: chopped green & Greek Kalamata olives mixed with cream
cheese spread on a grilled hamburger.

46. Lucky Burger: grilled beef burger on sesame rye bread, layered with
hot-sweet mustard, prepared horseradish, sharp Cheddar, green apple slices,
red apple slices and sliced almonds.

47. Pinwheel Burger: different colored, quartered cheese slices arranged in
a pinwheel design melted atop a grilled burger.

48. Santa Fe Burger Asada: grilled ground beef brushed with chili puree,
placed on a torta bun with bean dip, guacamole and sour cream.

49. Anchovy Pizza Burger: anchovies, Mozzarella cheese and pizza sauce
stuffed into a grilled hamburger.

50. North Woods Burger: grilled ground beef stuffed with a wild mushroom
sauce featuring shiitake, chanterelle, oyster and hedgehog mushrooms.
Enhance with yellow and red bell peppers.

51. Cajun Burger: seasoned ground beef grilled with Cajun spices and spiced
up with Jalapeno cheese, chili mayonnaise and pico de gallo sauce.

52. Black Jack Burger: melted jack cheese over a Cajun blackened beef
burger, served on a sesame bun with Creole mayonnaise, onions and tomatoes.

53. Double Decker Pizza Burger: Cheddar cheese and pizza sauce between two
thin beef patties.

54. The Gouda Burger: sliced Gouda cheese and grilled zucchini atop a
grilled hamburger.

55. Simple Twist Burger: lean ground beef patty served with a slice of
tomato and grated Asiago cheese on a hard roll.

56. Pineapple-Gruyere Burger: topped with grilled fresh pineapple and smoked
Gruyere cheese.

57. Tex-Mex Burger: grilled ground beef piled with guacamole, onions and
bacon.

58. Cheesy Pizza Burger: lean burger covered with pizza sauce, Provolone,
sharp Cheddar and Mozzarella cheeses.

59. Provolone Ranger Burger: seasoned ground beef coated with Provolone
cheese, warm black olives and tomatoes, served on focaccia bread.

60. Gorgonzola Burger: hamburger stuffed with Gorgonzola cheese, grilled and
spread with sweet mustard.

61. Ginger-Island Burger: mix uncooked ground beef with soy sauce, ginger,
cilantro and sesame oil, then grill.

62. Texas Red Burger: grilled beef patty served open-faced and smothered
with chili, cheddar and Monterey jack cheeses and grilled onion.

63. Beany Burger: dried Cajun seasoning mixed with ground beef blanketed
with pork-n-beans.

64. Smoky Burger: beef burger topped with roasted balsamic onions, grilled
bacon and smoked cheese.

65. Dieters Burger: grilled lean ground beef patty with low-fat cottage
cheese and no bun.

66. Outback Burger: grilled burger topped with tender cactus, green salsa
and spicy pepper cheese.

67. Worcestershire Burger: hamburger covered with mushrooms sauteed in
Worcestershire sauce.

68. Dilly Cheeseburger: grilled burger seasoned with fresh dill and adorned
with Provolone cheese, sauteed mushrooms and grilled onions.

69. Cheeseburger In Paradise: beef patty lightly dressed with melted Brick
cheese, pineapple slice and shredded coconut.

70. Ranch-Hand Burger: hamburger piled with pinto beans, bacon, chilies and
cheddar cheese on a potato roll.

71. Alpine Burger: lean ground beef smothered in sauteed
mushrooms and Swiss cheese.

72. Garden-Fresh Burger: ground beef mixed with onions, beets and potatoes,
accented with dilled sour cream.

73. West Indies Burger: ground beef mixed with cilantro, garlic, lime juice,
curry powder, cumin, allspice and hot sauce. Grill and accent with mango
chutney.

74. Fajita Beef Burger: patty mixed with fajita seasoning, and wrapped with
guacamole, sour cream, shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa, served in
a flour tortilla.

75. Bruschetta Burger: Italian seasoned ground beef with fresh tomato and
basil, served on toasted garlic French bread.

76. Sunshine Burger: aged Cheddar cheese, sprouts, scallions and avocado,
embellishing a lean beef burger, served on a whole wheat bread.

77. Beef LT: burger prepared BLT style - bacon, lettuce, tomato and
mayonnaise on grilled tomato bread.


----------



## Filus59602 (Nov 2, 2002)

*The rest of the list.....*

78. Pesto Burger: cooked spinach, Mozzarella cheese and pesto sauce served 
atop a grilled beef patty. 

79. Flank Steak Chili Burger: ground flank steak seasoned with cumin and 
cayenne pepper, heightened with black bean chili. 

80. Mediterranean Burger: beef patty seasoned with Mediterranean spices (hot 
paprika, garlic, cumin, oregano leaves, mint leaves), grilled and served 
with gyro sauce in pita bread. 

81. Pita Pizza Burger: ground beef patty grilled, covered with an herb 
seasoned tomato sauce and melted Italian cheeses, served on a pita loaf. 

82. Parisian Burger: topped with crumbled Bleu cheese, marinated red onions 
and tomatoes served on a croissant. 

83. Tough Texan Burger: ground beef seasoned with hot sauce and dried red 
peppers, smothered with pepper cheese and barbecue sauce, served on thick 
Texas Toast. 

84. Aphrodisiac Burger: grilled beef patty lovingly stuffed with oysters and 
dressed with steak sauce. 

85. Bleu Cheese Burger: crumbled Bleu cheese and bacon 
covering a grilled hamburger. 

86. Veg-Head Burger: lean ground beef piled with cucumber slices, tomatoes, 
sprouts, creamy dill dressing, served on sun-dried tomato bread. 

87. Dragon Burger: grilled ground beef patty, Limburger cheese and raw onion 
on an onion roll. 

88. Crabby Burger: shredded crab salad with Swiss cheese atop a beef patty 
served on a croissant. 

89. Hawaiian Supreme: ground beef patty stuffed with crushed pineapple, 
topped with a candied apple slice and sweet & sour sauce. 

90. Tortilla Burger: beef mixed with onion, dried oregano and basil. Grilled 
and wrapped with tomato, mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses, all in a soft 
tortilla shell. 

91. The Islander Burger: beef patty smothered with thousand island dressing, 
with lettuce, tomato and pickle. 

92. California Burger Chiffonade: chopped walnuts, garlic and black pepper 
mixed into ground beef and grilled. Burger topped with guacamole, lettuce, 
Brick cheese and red onion. 

93. Potato Chip Burger: hamburger accented with your favorite potato chips, 
ketchup and mustard. 

94. Bagel Burger: lean ground beef patty served with tomato and onion on a 
fresh bagel with flavored cream cheese. 

95. Jalapeno Burger Topper: ground beef seasoned with diced jalapeno 
peppers, a splash of hot pepper sauce, and grilled. Top with melted cheddar 
and cream cheese. 

96. Basic Burger: grilled ground round burger seasoned with salt and pepper. 

97. Burger Au Poivre: grilled ground beef served with crumbled Bleu cheese, 
coarse ground pepper, chopped parsley and mozzarella cheese on Vienna bread. 

98. Scandinavian Burger: dill-seasoned ground beef patty covered in Gruyere 
and Cheddar cheeses, lettuce, cucumber slices, red onion, and served on a 
rye bun. 

99. Billy Burger: grilled hamburger with ketchup only, no mustard, no 
pickles, nor onions. Don't forget to cut it in half! 

100. Brie Burger: herbed Brie, warmed and placed over granny smith apples 
atop a lean ground beef burger with a hint of spicy mustard. 

101. Chili Con Queso Burger: Beef burger smothered in melted jalapeno cheese 
sauce.


----------

